# Writing > Short Story Competition >  Life: A teacher

## Sush

'How soothing!',She exclaimed witnessing the placidity of the place with birds chirping on the bark of the trees as if trying to compose a song,the branches swirled and waved with the gushing of wind while the blooming flowers underneath smiled at the eternal happiness of the Massif woody stems.The butterflies seemed to be expressing their platonic love, hovering around the beautiful blossom whose aroma added to the picturesqueness of the place and then there was a blanket of air trying to envelope all the eeriness of that Garden.
"Nothing could be more beautiful than this serenity"she thought to herself when suddenly a voice from behind disturbed the train of her thoughts.

"Careful or you'll get hurt" rubuked the mother of a five year old kid whose little feet was set out in the venture of catching a butterfly.With an expression of extreme awe and ecstasy,the little boy jumped in uttermost excitement observing the tiny creature, sitting on the soft bed of a flower and drinking nectar.

"Oh no...I am angry now" exclaimed the immatured one thumping on the soft grass when all his humongous efforts in catching that butterfly went into vain."I won't do it again now...Enough of this" he exclaimed again with emotions of despair and innocence grinded in.

She was there at a distance observing everything keenly and then going back into the train of her thoughts,she wondered how would the little kid be able to withstand the hardships and defeats that life would throw at him in the near future,How would he then react? 
And then suddenly getting aback by the shrill enthusiastic voice of the kid,the scene that she witnessed startled her.
The five year old kid who had lost all his hopes just few seconds ago, was running with all the energy of the universe poured into his so,chasing a new butterfly which seemed to be a new admirer of those flowers and a new project of that sedulous kid.

Observing the new face of the coin,she grinned at herself and more at the vital essence of life,at the lesson which the little kid unknowingly taught her and then murmuring as if to nature "There's something more beautiful more satisfying than You"

----------

